# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [22-01-18] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v1.6 - WileyFox Swift,Swift2, ASUS Z010D and more

## mohamed73

*We are please to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.6
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*    *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._    *Added New Devices:*  *ASUS*
- X00BD
- X00ID
- ZC550KL (Z010D) MSM8936
- ZC550KL (Z010D) MSM8916   *BQ*
- Aquaris X5 Plus   *WileyFox* - *Exclusive!*
- Swift
- Swift2       *Updated Internal Loaders to Support More Devices*    *Other Minor Improvements*      *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...** Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    * * SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT**      WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO         ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE  OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS  SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF  FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /  IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND         SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

